# What is This??



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The first four are from a few weeks ago and the last two are from today. What is it? Why is it? And what should I do?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Idk if it's cocci but they are all eating and drinking and running around completely healthy looking, I've given them probiotics and I've been trying to move them and keep their stuff clean


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Also I forgot to clarify lol it's the red stuff in there poop that I'm worried about


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The red stuff looks like shed lining. The rest looks kinda normal. The important thing is does anyone act sick?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Agree with Karen, probably shedding intestinal lining. If they are healthy, no-one poorly, just monitor.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok, thanks! One of them seems to have an eye problem it's got squinty eyes for some reason one of them is more notable than the other and it also seems to be at the bottom of the pecking order and idk it's not lethargic it eats normally and drinking and growing like the rest just not very enthusiastic about grazing and stuff


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with the others, shed intestinal lining. It's normal on occasion but if it's frequent, common causes are cocci or capillary worms.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

As far as the squinty eye(s), please post a pic or two if you can.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok she doesn't come near me usually but I'll try to get her


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Is any of it moving on it's own?Pic #5 looks like cecal poop with worms present.As for the red colored poop,things they eat can change the color of poop.And the eye irritation,did you trim the cheek puffs back?If you did,you may need to cut more.I've got a rooster that gets a trim quite often,sometimes 2 or 3 times a day until I get the offending feathers.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Is any of it moving on it's own?Pic #5 looks like cecal poop with worms present.As for the red colored poop,things they eat can change the color of poop.And the eye irritation,did you trim the cheek puffs back?If you did,you may need to cut more.I've got a rooster that gets a trim quite often,sometimes 2 or 3 times a day until I get the offending feathers.


Now that you mentioned it CQ, I took a look at pic 205.1 KB and it looks like there
might be tapeworm segments on it, or it could just be dander.
The one that you mentioned could possibly be cecal worms. I tried blowing up the pics to get a closer look, no luck.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Ok, no moving poop there has been a lot of dander lately because the rooster are starting to fight and are pulling out feathers also trying to mate the other hens, but just in case what should I use to worm them that has no egg withdrawal


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> Ok, no moving poop there has been a lot of dander lately because the rooster are starting to fight and are pulling out feathers also trying to mate the other hens, but just in case what should I use to worm them that has no egg withdrawal


The only one I know that doesnt have an egg withdrawal period is Flubenvet. If you live in Great Britain, you can buy it there, but not in the U.S.
There were two others that didnt have an egg withdrawal period but were removed off the market by the FDA.

We eat eggs after worming, we're still here. I dont recommend eating eggs after worming if a person is allergic to the product or if there's a possibility of a reaction to the wormer that's being used no matter how minor the reaction. Nor do I recommend selling or giving away eggs after worming.
I use albendazole, fenbendazole, piperazine and pyrantal pamoate, praziquantel for tapeworms.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I eat the eggs after worming,too.I don't have worms....


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Why! does the FDA have to get involved with chicken meds???


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Why! does the FDA have to get involved with chicken meds???


b/c they are part of the food chain. If we eat it they have to say a 'Hail Mary' over it - like they really care...it all boils down to $$$$


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Europe doesn't even make producers wash eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the fda gets involved if there's not enough research done on let's say a chicken and Safeguard. So they can't label it safe. And also not enough research done on people eating eggs or chicken and any health problems associated with that.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Hmmm to much gov regulation on what we as consumers/producers can do and buy


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The government isnt going to spend money testing for wormer egg withdrawal periods for backyard chickens lol. Commercial poultry operations doesnt worm chickens. They leave all that up to university studies and testings which are available online.

The FDA removed the two poultry wormers off the market because they contained hygromycin B, an antibiotic that acted as an anthelmintic. It killed the common worms that chickens get; large roundworms, cecal worms, capillary worms.
The threat was antibiotic resistance to humans when livestock was consumed. There were many livestock antibiotics that were pulled from shelves. They now require a script from a veterinarian.
I still have almost a full container of Rooster Booster Triple Antibiotic containing hygromycin B. I bought it prior to the FDA banning it.
It's mixed in feed for chickens to eat. 
I can tell you this from my personal experience with it; my chickens didnt eat it. I have no clue why. For me, it was a waste of money. It's probably expired by now and I need to get rid of it.

Think about this; when a wormer is mixed in feed or water for your chickens, how do you know if each chicken ate or drank the proper amount of the mixture to be effective? 
If they ate or drank too little of the mixture, it can cause worm resistance over time to the wormer. 
Did the chickens eat or drink it at all?

I'll stick with giving liquid wormers orally, that way I know they got properly wormed with the correct dosage. No guesswork about it.
I've dealt with different types of worms over the years. Once chickens get them, you've got to hit them hard and fast, and continued wormings.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I think the fda gets involved if there's not enough research done on let's say a chicken and Safeguard. So they can't label it safe. And also not enough research done on people eating eggs or chicken and any health problems associated with that.


That may be true, but most of the 'research' that is done is done by the manufacturing company. There is precious little money out there for independent research...which makes you wonder about how safe certain things are.
Such abuse and misrepresentation of information and facts is rife in the human pharmacy field. Sadly, the Gov't and most folks have bought into the 'oh well' philosophy with pharmaceutical companies putting aside a certain portion of profits for redistribution as 'damages for harm caused'.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It has to do with mainly antibiotics and people using them too much or using it wrong creating antibiotic resistant bacteria.Our government thinks we're too stupid to treat our chickens and some people are and ruined it for the rest of us.They expect us to take sick chickens to the vet,spending a lot of money to get what we use to get OTC or just cull them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto CQ. Most vets wont even see a chicken and the ones that do usually dont know squat about them...it's all about the money.

This is why we have chicken forums to try to help each other out as best as we can with whatever chicken problem comes up. We may not always be 100% right, but I'd say pretty darn close adding up everyone's years of chicken keeping experience in this forum.


----------



## catharina.berge (Sep 3, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> The government isnt going to spend money testing for wormer egg withdrawal periods for backyard chickens lol. Commercial poultry operations doesnt worm chickens. They leave all that up to university studies and testings which are available online.
> 
> The FDA removed the two poultry wormers off the market because they contained hygromycin B, an antibiotic that acted as an anthelmintic. It killed the common worms that chickens get; large roundworms, cecal worms, capillary worms.
> The threat was antibiotic resistance to humans when livestock was consumed. There were many livestock antibiotics that were pulled from shelves. They now require a script from a veterinarian.
> ...


Itis not the government that has to prove safety and efficacy of drugs. Government sets criteria for what is needed, the requirements are very high and expensive. The pharmaceutical companies are not interested in these high regulatory tests when their sales in that sector is too small


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

catharina.berge said:


> Itis not the government that has to prove safety and efficacy of drugs. Government sets criteria for what is needed, the requirements are very high and expensive. The pharmaceutical companies are not interested in these high regulatory tests when their sales in that sector is too small


Yes you're correct. I was responding to a previous post in this thread.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Anyhoo great discussion... the first two are the ones of the squinty eyed one and the second is one of the normal looking chicks I also noticed today that squinty is losing a few feathers like the ones on her "butt" more than the other places


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Check and see if there is a tiny piece of fluff or feather anywhere near her squinty eye. If so, use scissors to trim it down.
Then liberally flush her eye with saline solution in case there's debris in her eye.
Squinty might be going into mini molt or regular molt, it can happen anytime of the year.
Also keep an eye out for feather picking, either by herself or from other birds.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just spent two days trimming offending eye irritating feathers from my rooster and I had to ask for help.Turned out the "eye lashes" were bothering him this time,not the cheek poofs.It's always something.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

catharina.berge said:


> Itis not the government that has to prove safety and efficacy of drugs. Government sets criteria for what is needed, the requirements are very high and expensive. The pharmaceutical companies are not interested in these high regulatory tests when their sales in that sector is too small


Absolutely.


----------

